# Pre Packaged Raw Diets



## kagarcia (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been scanning all the information here in the BARF section and trying to get a good eye on things for a raw diet. I currently feed my 26 month old GSD a mix of Royal Canin puppy kibble and pre packaged raw diet, Natures Variety. She is loving the raw diet and the puppy kibble as well. I would like to see her gain about another 10-15 lbs to be comfortable with her size. She is on the slender side, currently about 56-58 lbs, and her bones do not horribly portrude from her body but they are easily felt when petting and brushing. She gets fed 2x a day, one of the feedings she eats her entire bowl and the second she just kinda picks at it.

While transitioning her to full raw, are there any pre packaged raw foods you guys could recommend for her? I wanna make the switch to raw cause she just seems to have more energy and is more "puppy-like" around the house and yard.

I haven't made the full switch as I am still trying to collect more knowledge and insight on this but would still like to keep her on at least a partial raw.

Thanks in advance ladies and gents!

-Kyle

P.S. I'll post a picture of her when I get home so you can physically see what I mean size wise.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I switch between Bravo and Primal raw. He also gets raw green tripe from A Place For Paws and some RMB a couple of times a week. He likes to crunch them and they are keeping his teeth clean.


----------



## kagarcia (Feb 18, 2013)

*Pics*

Here are some pics of her


----------



## jaccet (Mar 21, 2013)

*Barf diet*

Hi,
My dogs are on the barf diet and they are healthier, happier and are like puppies again. I order from Barfworld. Not only do my dogs love the food (its actually very funny to watch them when I am preparing their meals), Barfworld's customer service is wonderful. When you first start your dog on the diet, you will receive a call from Barfworld to see how your dog is doing, if you have any questions, etc. They will also do periodic calls. They are great. They also have a great blog. Check them out: BARF Diet - Healthy & Natural Raw Food For Dogs & Cats, Pet Health Care Food & Nutrition Products Supply Online
Good luck.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Our Maverick is fed 2lbs per day. We order beef, turkey and rabbit from MePetCarnivore.com and get chicken, lamb, duck and venison from Nature's Variety. She gets 7 different proteins, a different one each day of the week. Yes, its costs a fortune, but the results are worth it and she hasn't had any visits to the vet for sickness in 15 months. (since we started raw) She was on Bravo for a while, but started to have some trouble. I tend to believe the veggies in it didn't sit well with her. Good luck!


----------



## kagarcia (Feb 18, 2013)

*Raw feeding groups?*

Does anyone know of any raw feeding groups in Southern California? Preferably around San Bernadino and riverside counties. 29 palms itself would be great since its where I'm currently stationed. I feel maybe a more hands on and guided discussion approach would help me grasp this all prior to a complete Change to raw prey model


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

kagarcia said:


> Does anyone know of any raw feeding groups in Southern California? Preferably around San Bernadino and riverside counties. 29 palms itself would be great since its where I'm currently stationed. I feel maybe a more hands on and guided discussion approach would help me grasp this all prior to a complete Change to raw prey model


There is one in Orange County. The next e-mail I get from them, I will see how far they go. I know they go to temecula. PM me if it interests you. It is through yahoo groups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

